# Saddle help?! I'm indesisive!



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

With a modest budget, I'd definitely steer clear of new saddles and look for a used model from a higher quality brand. The Val du Bois doesn't even seem to have a tree size option :shock: so I'd be very suspect of it actually fitting your horse.

The first thing you need to do is figure out what tree size your horse needs and what seat size you'd prefer. If anyone you know has the Wintec set of interchangeable girths, see if you can borrow the sizer. It looks like this:









I found that the size it gave for my horse (medium wide) was pretty accurate for most other brands as well; I spoke to a saddle maker during my saddle search who said she felt the Wintec sizes were just slightly narrower than other brands, so if your horse measures med/wide on the Wintec sizer you probably wouldn't want to look at anything narrower than that in other brands but might be able to do with a size wider. True to this, I got an older jumping saddle I bought on eBay that is marked Wide and fits well. I think some of the older saddles (20-30+ years old) run a little narrower than newer ones, as well.

Once you know the tree & seat size you're looking for, keep an eye out on eBay and you can find some really good deals, but there is the risk that you'll get it and it just won't fit so you'd have to re-sell it. I got my jumping saddle for $150 (I suspect mostly because it's an unknown brand... there's a plate on the pommel, but anything printed on it has long since worn away) and I couldn't be happier with it!


----------



## prettydecoy (Feb 4, 2012)

The Wintec device posted above is for determining gullet measurement only. There are so many factors to take into consideration when fitting a tree to the horse. Gullet width is only one small piece of that figurative puzzle. I do agree that you should go with used. If you do some looking, you can get a very good deal on a saddle that is potentially of much higher quality and that will last much longer.


----------



## ThatAppy (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm not totally concerned about the Val Du Bois fitting my horse, since he's been ridden in one many times before. The collegiate he hasn't been tried in.. I'm *sorta* worried about the saddle not fitting my long legs. I DID hear something about wooden trees warping, the Val du bois' tree _is_ wooden. That's definatly a concern to me as well.


----------



## ThatAppy (Jan 5, 2013)

Bump?!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I have saddles with wooden trees that are 25 years old and they have not warped.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

What size tree are you looking for? I have a wide (33cm) Collegiate event saddle for sale that's perfect for long legs. I typically ride in a 17.5" because of my long leg, but this 16.5" has a long flap and fits me really well.


----------



## ThatAppy (Jan 5, 2013)

I was looking for a medium tree, but thanks for the offer though! I realized after I posted the collegiate link, it was the wrong one.. Oops 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThatAppy (Jan 5, 2013)

Celeste- I'm thinking the wooden trees warp in an environment with temperature changes? I would think a lot of older saddles would have wooden trees and were wool flocked. People seem to prefer older saddles over newer ones, so I guess it shouldn't be a big worry 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

I have a Passier from 1976 and one from 1977. Both have been stored who-knows-how. Both have wooden trees. Both are as straight as can possibly be.

I've seen cheap saddles with wooden trees warp/twist. I've seen some be warped or twisted straight out of the box. Don't buy a cheap saddle.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

That could be the difference. My saddles are not cheap. One thing that is a negative about the wooden trees is that they are so heavy.


----------



## Tack Collector (Nov 10, 2009)

There are a couple of variations on the Laureate. The older ones are better. The newer one had kind of an extremely forward flap, and may not have been made in Argentina.

Here's the older one, made in Argentina. These are really nice leather.
Laureate_17M Photos by saddles4sale_2009 | Photobucket
If 17M is your size, my local tack store still had two new ones in stock. I took these pictures of them for someone on another broad. She ordered a Laureate online and what she got was the forward flap saddle.

I don't know anything about that other brand.

eta: I see you're in Canada. That might make it harder to deal with small tack shops in the USA.

Warped trees: Some are warped from the beginning and should never have been used. More likely, they warp from years of riders mounting from the ground. The cantle twists off to the right, and the leaft front edge drops low, if you sight down the saddle from the cantle end.








That's a saddleseat cutback, and an extreme example. But the hunt saddles can twist the same way.


----------



## Tack Collector (Nov 10, 2009)

New or used saddles can be damaged from other saddles being heaped on them, at stables or in tack shops. Getting rolled on can do it as well. Always check any new or used saddle for straight tree and for symmetry.


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

Tack Collector said:


> Warped trees: Some are warped from the beginning and should never have been used. More likely, they warp from years of riders mounting from the ground. The cantle twists off to the right, and the leaft front edge drops low, if you sight down the saddle from the cantle end.
> That's a saddleseat cutback, and an extreme example. But the hunt saddles can twist the same way.


I understand why the cantle twists to the right when mounting from the ground. Too much weight opn the left stirrup bar. However, I'v seen numerous saddles where the cantle was twisted to the right, where the rider was grabbing the cantle to mount. It seems like that should cause the cantle to twist to the left, yet they all ended up twisting to the right. Have you ever noticed the same thing?


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

I have had some lovely english leather saddlers (Ideal and L&R) but I sold them for a New style wintec - I would not buy another non adjustable saddle. I also have a Wintec Wide for my haflinger and a Thorowgood cob dfessage saddle. I would like a Kent and Master's leather adjustable saddle, but cannot afford one at present.


----------



## ThatAppy (Jan 5, 2013)

Just as an update, I went ahead and bought the Val du Bois (FINALLY!). I'll be sure to post a review and pics when I get it, probably in a separate thread! Stay tuned!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThatAppy (Jan 5, 2013)

The saddle is here (Val du bois)!! Sooo excited! The leather is MUCH better than I expected! I can't wait to try it out! Pictures to come!


----------



## Tack Collector (Nov 10, 2009)

freia said:


> I understand why the cantle twists to the right when mounting from the ground. Too much weight opn the left stirrup bar. However, I'v seen numerous saddles where the cantle was twisted to the right, where the rider was grabbing the cantle to mount. It seems like that should cause the cantle to twist to the left, yet they all ended up twisting to the right. Have you ever noticed the same thing?


Yes. That Whitman is like that.

Why? I have no idea, lol. I guess that it twists diagonally that way because it can't simply fold in half. Stomping on the stirrup bar plus pulling the cantle toward you would be like you trying to wrap both the cantle and the pommel toward you. But there is another side of the tree that is preventing that. So twist diagonally is as far as it can get? I dunno. Lorien Stable - Twist in Trees and Twisted Trees shows this diagram and says that the point will dig in on one side, and the cantle will dig in on the opposite side.


----------



## Tack Collector (Nov 10, 2009)

ThatAppy said:


> The saddle is here (Val du bois)!! Sooo excited! The leather is MUCH better than I expected! I can't wait to try it out! Pictures to come!


Great!


----------



## ThatAppy (Jan 5, 2013)

Here it is!! Sorry the coloring is off, I had to turn on the flash


----------

